# How to make a good interview



## ابا قدامة (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف يمكن ان يكون الانترفيو الذي تقوم به في افضل صورة ، ارجو من الجميع المشاركة وخصوصا مهندسي الميكاترونكس لكي نتبادل الخبرات جميعا وتعم الفائدة ان شاء الله

اولا : تعريف بالقسم 

نعاني في مصر والعالم العربي بعدم معرفة الكثير عن قسم ميكاترونكس لذلك يجب ان يكون هناك تعريفا وافيا بالقسم وبمميزاته الكثيرة وذلك عن طريق قرائة كتب تتحدث عن القسم بطريقة شاملة والتعريفات المختلفة له وبالطبع يوجد مثل هذه الكتب بالمكتبة الهندسية بالمنتدي. 

ثانيا : امكانيات مهندس الميكاترونكس

نفخر مهندسين الميكاترونكس باننا لدينا امكانيات كبيرة فنحن علي دراية بالهندسة الميكانيكية وايضا علي دراية كبيرة بالاليكترونيات والدوائر الكهربية لذلك يجب اظهار كل ذلك بطريقة شيقة وظريفة وجزابة.

ثالثا : امكانيات التطوير

يوجد لدي مهندسي الميكاترونكس قاعدة من البيانات والمعلومات تمكنه من الابداع والتطوير في المنتجات وطرق الانتاج باستخدام برامج عديدة بل واختراع طرق جديدة وحديثة 

رابعا : امكنية التحديث

يتميز مهندش الميكاترونكس بانه قادر علي التحديث وتحسين طرق الانتاج وتحويلها الي طرق انتاج علي احدث المستويات بحيث ان تكوAutomated لذلك يجب اظهار هذا ايضا .




ارجو ان اكون افدتكم وارجو من الجميع المشاركة وتبادل الخبرات ذلك حتي تعم الفائدة للجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميمو حسحس (12 مارس 2008)

انا المهندس محمد الحسين خريج 2007 من جامعة 6 اكتوبر قسم ميكا ترونيك انا الان في مدينة الكويت وواجهت مشكلة حين انهاء بعض الاجراءات القانونية لاستخراج البطاقة المدنية حيث لم يكن القسم معروف لدي الجهات الحكومية وتم عمل لجنة خاصة لمعرفة معني الميكاترونيك وتم قبول المعاملة وهذه بداية ولو بسيطة لنشر المعرفة بذللك القسم الراءع ....


----------



## ابا قدامة (12 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي علي المرور وانا خريج المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان 2007


----------



## abdouvbrag (16 مارس 2008)

thank you man


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

